# Masquerade Miniatures release new sculpting tools



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Masquerade Miniatures have released three new tools for sculpting tubes and wiring.



> I can now offer you our latest invention, the Tube tool for an affordable price.
> Hot and brand-new, the tube tool in made from injection plastic. Due to the high demand our popular tool is now available for €20. So get out your sculpting putty and create tubes and ropes in a new precision.


After seeing the video on their site I think this tool is fucking awesome and a must have for any serious mini sculptor to have in their tool kit. Having said that though they are asking a lot for what is essentially six 1 and a half inch squares with some ridges mounted on them. Don't get me wrong, like I said they're a pretty awesome tool, but I just don't think that they are 20 Euros worth of awesome.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Hmmm... intriguing.

It would make things very easy when I was making rope; however I hardly ever make rope.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I have seen them before from other companies and they are always a crap ton in price. I have been thinking about getting a set as I toy with the idea of picking up sculpting.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

cant see that there is much of a market for them, its a useful tool if you have a need for it,but who has a need for it? plus alot of converters or sculptors will already have a way to produce those effects and even if you do alot of sculpting how often will you need to use these tools?


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> cant see that there is much of a market for them, its a useful tool if you have a need for it,but who has a need for it? plus alot of converters or sculptors will already have a way to produce those effects and even if you do alot of sculpting how often will you need to use these tools?


So true, I would really love to see a tool for making chain though, chain is really simple yet you can't buy it from anyone. I mean chain like the one on the ork trukk wrekking ball, not brass chain or jewellery as they are never what real chain would actually look like.


lol, 1000th post


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

A very interesting tool, though for the price I may just keep an eye out for scrap plastic with ridges instead.
As for chain, I use model ship chain. It comes in varying scales and weights, and if you buy the right sizes it looks realistic. It doesn't have the bulk that molded chains do, but it fits the scale more accurately, and it is obviously more flexible. Look for it at your local hobby shop that sells model ships and trains, rather than at a game store.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

MadCowCrazy said:


> So true, I would really love to see a tool for making chain though, chain is really simple yet you can't buy it from anyone. I mean chain like the one on the ork trukk wrekking ball, not brass chain or jewellery as they are never what real chain would actually look like.
> 
> 
> lol, 1000th post


i sell brass modelling chain and its perfect for 40k scale, 24 links per inch(about 1mm) and they are round so they look like real life chain not jewelry chains.
36 inch for £5.50 too! alot of people are picking it up to replace the chain snares on DE raiders because they are too fragile.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Postage to UK, Australia and North America of 10Euros on top of 20 cost has just stopped me buying some.

I have a couple of ideas for home made versions brewing, I will let all you know when I track down a source of materials.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Anarkitty said:


> Look for it at your local hobby shop that sells model ships and trains, rather than at a game store.


Dont have a local hobby store, only reason the toystore is selling some GW models is because our club creator does all the work for them for free and orders in the stuff they sell.



bitsandkits said:


> i sell brass modelling chain and its perfect for 40k scale, 24 links per inch(about 1mm) and they are round so they look like real life chain not jewelry chains.
> 36 inch for £5.50 too! alot of people are picking it up to replace the chain snares on DE raiders because they are too fragile.


I have been considering it but thought it was a bit pricey, will pick some up with my GK order to see how well it fits.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

10 Euro shipping? Holy shit.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> 10 Euro shipping? Holy shit.


This is the thing that turned me away from ordering, there is no way it costs that much to ship those bits of plastic. Heck when I order from the US it costs less!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

My order from Forge World costs that damn much to ship!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

shipping prices can be a serious bug bear for many people, some companies really dont understand that the p&p is one of the biggest factors people use to decide to buy or not,people see no value in it and get turned off if they think the company is making money off the postage and packing, but also consumers think that because they live in another country that it will take ages for stuff to arrive and that the postage will be a massive amount of money.
In the UK for example its not that much more to send a package to Europe than to the UK and again its not much more to send it around the world than Europe depending on how you send it obviously.
FW postage is a joke however, i love the models but a % of the total is no way to charge for postage, but i imagine they factor in insurance and lost order.


----------



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

postage can get crazy with some companies, especially when posting plastic or documents. ive posted quite a lot of metal minis to the US and i always send them with a tracking number, never cost more than £6.

tried to order a vinyl decal set from the Valve store recently, the "aperture labs" decal for clothing and its basically just an A4 sheet with the decals and the postage was $20... lol still makes me laugh...


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

I ordered some plasstruct from the US as I dont know of any EU supplier, ordered stuff for 15$, had to pay 40$ postage.... another thing they did was not tell you how much postage was going to be. You basically had to agree to product price + PP, I figured it wouldn't be more than 10-15$ but when they reserved 70€ from my bank account I write them an email asking them how much the postage would be and if it was over 20$ I would consider cancelling my order. No reply and next day I received an email that my order had been shipped and my cc charged....

http://www.hobbylinc.com/
This is the webstore, I suggest you NEVER order from them if you are outside the USA.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Have to admit I'm certainly interested in what I could do with these, but they are pretty pricy...


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

In the end I decided that these were worth a punt for me personally, I went for the just tools option as the perspex rolling block at 10 Euros is really taking the piss imo.

Including postage to the UK £28 still feels quite steep but I had to see how the damn thing performed.

Over the course of my Ork army it will earn it's keep though as the results are very pleasing.










I almost ballsed it up by using it on GS that was still too soft which smeared into it.
So had a panicked 10 minutes frantically cleaning GS out of the grooves before it set.

After that I made a jig to hold the tool as it was moved back and forth as I found it very awkward with out it.

Once I have played with it a bit more and got some more examples of it's abilities I will post up a full product review.

So for a Nurgle or Ork builder/converter it is probably worth the money but you would have to be using a lot to splash the cash.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

I must admit i was tempted to buy it, but at that price, no.
So i am looking forward to see the results of the testing, pros and cons etc. by an independent modeller. 
So roll the sausages Vash.:biggrin:


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I ordered a set over the weekend too (not happy at the high shipping cost, but when it's the only deal in town...), so it'll be interesting to see what I can do with it.


----------

